# I have a tortoise 17 years



## GreyConch (Mar 7, 2011)

I am Chinese . That year 1994 my father buy two tortoise due to treat my illness when I was a child . I requie leave one beacue it is so lovely. We took it in a barrel,just sometimes let it out. I even didn't know what kind of it until last year I seach in web. :blush: When I understand that in The Internet I fall very intersting in this beatiful and mystical specie. 
I am sin with enmotion with it,and want to say a lot.But my English is poor . excuse me.:bash:


----------

